# Packaging in UK (Eco Friendly)



## jonwallhouse (May 10, 2007)

Hello world,

Am looking for packaging for T-shirt's that is economical and also if possible Eco-friendly. Would like to find a manufacturer in the UK. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## dominici (Apr 22, 2007)

hey

there's a really small company who do stuff out of recycled elephany poo!

Good marketing that


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

dominici said:


> hey
> 
> there's a really small company who do stuff out of recycled elephany poo!
> 
> Good marketing that


They are called Mr Ellie Pooh - but what I saw was mostly just paper. 

I've come across a USA company that makes really interesting packaging: recycled, Fair Trade - Distant Village Packaging: Distant Village Packaging. But from talking to some of the people there, it didn't sound like they've done anything that can be mailed. 

I'm looking recycled mailing products too, but haven't found anything else interesting yet! Maybe that is a business opportunity?


----------



## jonwallhouse (May 10, 2007)

Cheers for the info, reckon it would be a great little money maker, but where do you start? guess it's going to be plastc fantastic then? who are the best packaging in the UK?

Cheers


----------



## lordbarron (Apr 2, 2007)

try anglo packaging , they have a website they offer a range of bags and they are sourced from various materials. they have a page where they weigh up the pros and cons of each, they even break it down to how it degrades, the energy used to produce them etc etc. They are generally very helpful too.


----------



## GLESGA (May 11, 2007)

jonwallhouse said:


> Hello world,
> 
> Am looking for packaging for T-shirt's that is economical and also if possible Eco-friendly. Would like to find a manufacturer in the UK.
> 
> ...


 
Eco what? Ahhhh Echo!! Twice twice the price - ( forgive the pun)...get real .......hard enough to sell the unfriendly mega cheap-mega footprint stuff....u @ twice the price u r dreamin


----------

